# American Akitas and Akita Inus



## Darkstitch (Feb 17, 2010)

Weirdly until I went to crufts I never actually knew that there are two different types of Akitas, I'd always thought all of them were Japanese 

I was just wondering what are the main differences between them? (Or how can you tell them apart?)


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Well funnily enough i didn't until 'Hachi' was advertised!! The original dog in the true story was a Japanese Akita Inu and the one they are using in the film is an Akita as they are bigger. (probably better looking on camera??)

I asked the breeders on sunday in the discover dogs section and i was told the japanese akita inu is smaller boned and not so stocky as the Akitas,they are also not as tall as Akitas, also the main colour for the Inu is red where the Akitas come in a wider variety of colours! 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Darkstitch (Feb 17, 2010)

Lol I didn't think of asking the breeders, too shy for thatsort of thing anyway 

The new Haachi isn't an Akita Inu? I thought it really looked like one  I've got to say I prefer the Akita Inus though, they've got sort of a calm look on their faces (If that makes sense)

Thanks that does help , I've been wondering for a while. Then I saw a smallish black Akita earlier today and wasn't sure which sort it was


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

first have you visit the Friends of Akita stand?

second , they are the same breed but .....japanese KC dose not recognize the american version as pure .

*American akita *

The American Akita, often called simply Akita, is a dog breed from the mountainous northern regions of Japan. The American Akita is considered a separate breed from the Akita Inu (Japanese Akita) in many countries around the world, with the notable exceptions of the United States and Canada. In the US and Canada, both the American Akita and the Akita Inu are considered a single breed with differences in type rather than two separate breeds. Note that in 2005 the FCI-designation Great Japanese Dog was officially changed to American Akita.
Contents [hide]
1 Description
1.1 Appearance
1.2 Temperament
2 History
3 Future
4 References
5 External links
[edit]Description

[edit]Appearance
As a northern breed, the appearance of the Akita reflects cold weather adaptations essential to their original function. The Akita is a substantial breed for its height with heavy bone. Characteristic physical traits of the breed include a large, bear-like head with erect, triangular ears set at a slight angle following the arch of the neck. Additionally, the eyes of the Akita are small, dark, deeply set and triangular in shape. Akitas have thick double coats, and tight, well knuckled cat feet. Their tails are carried over the top of the back in a graceful sweep down the loin, into a gentle curl, or into a double curl. All colors are permitted by the AKC Akita Breed Standard, and Pinto markings are also permitted.[1]
Mature males measure typically 26-28 inches (66-71 cm) at the withers and weigh between 100-130 lb (4559 kg). Mature females typically measure 24-26 inches (61-66 cm) and weigh between 70-100 lb (3245 kg).[1][2]
Recognized by the American Kennel Club in 1973, the Akita is a rather new breed in the United States. It has grown steadily in popularity, in part because of its extraordinary appearance and in part because of its captivating personality.
[edit]Temperament

Winston, four month old Akita
The Akita today is a unique combination of dignity, courage, alertness, and devotion to its family. It is extraordinarily affectionate and loyal with family and friends, territorial about its property, and can be reserved with strangers. It is feline in its actions; it is not unusual for an Akita to clean its face after eating, to preen its kennel mate, and to be fastidious in the house.
Because it is a large, powerful dog, the Akita is certainly not a breed for everyone. Their background gives them a strong independent streak that can make Akitas unreliable off-lead and more challenging in obedience activities. The Akita thrives on the love and respect of its master and, with constant reinforcement training and a little creativity, can be a very good worker.
The Akita was never bred to live or work in groups like many hound and sporting breeds. Instead, they lived and worked alone or in pairs, a preference reflected today. Akitas tend to take a socially dominant role with other dogs, and thus caution must be used in situations when Akitas are likely to be around other dogs, especially unfamiliar ones. In particular, Akitas tend to be less tolerant of dogs of the same sex. For this reason, Akitas, unless highly socialized, are not generally well-suited for off-leash dog parks. The Akita is docile, intelligent, courageous and fearless, careful and very affectionate with its family. Sometimes spontaneous, it needs a firm, confident, consistent pack leader, without which the dog will be very willful and may become very aggressive to other dogs and animals.[3]
[edit]History

Japanese history, both verbal and written, describe the ancestors of the Akita, the Matagi dog, as one of the oldest of the native dogs. The Akita of today developed primarily from these dogs in the northernmost region of the island of Honshū in the Akita prefecture, thus providing the breed's name. The Matagi's quarry included elk, antelope, boar, and the 120 stone Yezo bear. This swift, agile, unswervingly tenacious precursor dog tracked large game and held it at bay until the hunters arrived to make the kill. Today's Akita is also influenced by crosses with larger breeds from Asia and Europe, including the Tosa Inu, in the desire to develop a fighting dog for the burgeoning dog fighting industry in Odate, Akita Prefecture, Japan in the early 20th century. The ancestors of today's American Akita were originally a variety of the Akita Inu (a form that was not desired and which is still not showable as an Akita Inu), although today it can certainly be debated that the two have diverged enough to be separate breeds.

Three events focused positive attention on the breed in the early 1900s and brought the breed to the attention of the Western world.
First was the story of Hachikō, one of the most revered Akitas of all time. He was born in 1923 and was owned by Professor Eizaburo Ueno of Tokyo. Professor Ueno lived near the Shibuya Train Station in a suburb of the city and commuted to work every day on the train. Hachikō accompanied his master to and from the station each day.
On May 25, 1925, when the dog was 18 months old, he waited for his master's arrival on the four o'clock train. But he waited in vain; Professor Ueno had suffered a fatal stroke at work. Hachikō continued to wait for his master's return. He traveled to and from the station each day for the next nine years. He allowed the professor's relatives to care for him, but he never gave up the vigil at the station for his master. His vigil became world renowned, and shortly after his death, a bronze statue was erected at the train station in his honor.
Second, in 1931, the Akita was officially declared a Japanese National Monument. The Mayor of Odate City in the Akita Prefecture organized the Akita Inu Hozankai to preserve the original Akita as a national treasure through careful breeding.
The third positive event was the arrival of Helen Keller in Japan in 1937. She expressed a keen interest in the breed and was presented with the first two Akitas to enter the US. The first dog died at a young age, but the second became Keller's constant companion.
Just as the breed was stabilizing in its native land, World War II pushed the Akita to the brink of extinction. Early in the war the dogs suffered from lack of nutritious food. Then many were killed to be eaten by the starving populace, and their pelts were used as clothing. Finally, the government ordered all remaining dogs to be killed on sight to prevent the spread of disease. The only way concerned owners could save their beloved Akitas was to turn them loose in the most remote mountain areas or conceal them from authorities. Morie Sawataishi and his efforts to breed the Akita is a major reason we know this breed today.[4]
During the occupation years following the war, the breed began to thrive again through the efforts of Sawataishi and others. For the first time, Akitas were bred for a standardized appearance. Akita fanciers in Japan began gathering and exhibiting the remaining Akitas and producing litters in order to restore the breed to sustainable numbers and to accentuate the original characteristics of the breed muddied by crosses to other breeds. US servicemen fell in love with the Akita and imported many of them into the US upon and after their return.

The Japanese Akita and American Akita began to diverge in type through the middle and later part of the 20th century. Japanese Akita fanciers focused on restoring the breed as a work of Japanese art. American Akita fanciers bred larger, heavier-boned dogs. Both types derive from a common ancestry, but marked differences can be observed between the two. First, while American Akitas are acceptable in all colors, Japanese Akitas are only permitted to be red, fawn, sesame, white, or brindle. Additionally, American Akitas may be pinto and/or have black masks, unlike Japanese Akitas where it is considered a disqualification and not permitted in the breed standards. American Akitas generally are heavier boned and larger, with a more bear-like head, whereas Japanese Akitas tend to be lighter and more finely featured with a fox-like head.[citation needed]
Debate remains among Akita fanciers of both types whether there are or should be two breeds of Akita. To date, The AKC and CKC, guided by their national breed clubs, consider American and Japanese Akitas to be two types of the same breed, allowing free breeding between the two. The FCI and Kennel Clubs of most other nations including Japan consider Japanese and American Akitas as separate breeds.[citation needed]
[edit]Future

Responsible breeders will continue to strive for healthy, sound dogs that exhibit the ideals of American Akita type. Breeders will continue to select breeding animals for their distinct appearance, efficient movement, and dignified temperament. Fanciers will continue efforts to reduce orthopedic, eye, and autoimmune disorders through extensive health testing and selective breeding practices. Additionally, advances in veterinary medicine have brought genetic testing to many breeds, and Akita breeders hope that test will be developed for the Akita as well.
In all likelihood, the issue of dividing the Akita breed into the American Akita and Japanese Akita breeds will be revisited in the United States. Whether the Akita Club of America and its members will change this stance at any time in the future remains to be seen. While the Japanese 'variety' may have some trouble in the show ring, as it does not meet the accepted AKC or CKC breed standard, it is not disqualified from being shown. For now, American and Canadian Akita Fanciers can enjoy seeing the two distinct types competing together at home and separately abroad.

*Images*

Google Image Result for http://www.dogsindepth.com/working_dog_breeds/images/japanese_american_akita_h07.jpg

and* Japanese akita or akita inu*

The Akita Inu (秋田犬?) is a breed of large dog originating in Japan, named for Akita Prefecture, where it is thought to have originated. It is sometimes called the Akita-ken based on the Sino-Japanese reading of the same kanji. It is considered a separate breed from the American Akita in most countries (with the exception of the American and Canadian Kennel Clubs) as requested by the Japanese Kennel Club. The Japanese Akita Inu is quite uncommon in most countries.

Red Akita Inu adult and puppy.
Contents [hide]
1 Description
1.1 Appearance
1.2 Temperament
2 Health
2.1 Mortality
2.2 Grooming
2.3 Morbidity
2.3.1 Gastric dilatation volvulus
3 History
4 See also
5 Notes
6 References
7 External links
[edit]Description

[edit]Appearance
The breed stands anywhere from 6066 cm (2426 in) at the withers. Females weigh anywhere from 3045 kg (70100 lb) and males are 3554 kg (75119 lb). The Akita Inu comes in only five colors: Red, Fawn, Sesame, Brindle, and Pure White. All except white must have whitish hair on the sides of the muzzle, on the cheeks, the neck, chest, body and tail. Black masks, as seen in the American Akita, are not permitted in the Japanese Akita Inu.
All colors are accepted in the American Akita. The Pinto color is not accepted as a Japanese Akita colour, but is as an American Akita color. In the U.S., some breeders interbreed the original Japanese type with the heavier American type, which is larger, and allows more colors. It is felt by some that combining the two types leads to improved appearance and genetic health by increasing genetic diversity. There is only a single Akita breed registered by the American Kennel Club; in all other countries besides Canada the breed has been separated into two breeds: the Akita Inu and the American Akita.
[edit]Temperament
Akita Inu are renowned as loyal dogs and are also intelligent. But because of their intelligence, they are easily bored. As a result, they often become destructive if not given anything to do. Akita Inu can live happily in apartments as long as they are given plenty of exercise. They need to be socialized as puppies so they are friendly dogs. Although they love human companionship, they are quite happy to be outside dogs as well, but should still be taken out for walks to prevent destruction of the yard. Akita Inu often become excitable when seeing their owners, often wiggling around and making happy grunts.
Akita Inu are very good with children, and are often quite playful, although they should be watched around small children as they could knock them over during play.
The Akita Inu have a reputation for sometimes being aggressive towards smaller animals or other dogs, particularly those of the same sex. However they can live happily with other dogs and animals providing they are socialized well. They are excellent guard dogs and naturally protective of their home and family. The Akita Inu has a reputation for being an excellent house dog. They make great family dogs with the right training and socialization.
[edit]Health

[edit]Mortality

White Akita female with pup
Akitas in UK and USA/Canada surveys had a median lifespan of about 10 years,[1] which is similar to other breeds of their size.[2]
In a 2004 UK Kennel Club survey, the most common causes of death were cancer (32%), cardiac (14%), and gastrointestinal, including bloat/torsion (14%).[3] In a 2000-2001 USA/Canada Health Survey, the most common causes of death were cancer (21%), GDV (=bloat/torsion, 21%), musculoskeletal (15.5%), and autoimmune (7%).[4]
[edit]Grooming
Akitas possess a double coat, with a dense straight undercoat, and a thick outer coat. This coat makes the dog waterproof, as well as being well-equipped for the fierce winters in northern Japan. Due to the thickness of their coat, the breed requires regular grooming, and also an awareness of the dog's heavy shedding, especially during warm weather.
[edit]Morbidity
Some of the health conditions known to affect this breed include:
Canine herpesvirus, a strain of the Herpes virus that affects canines
Gastric dilatation volvulus (GDV), a condition associated with bloat
Pemphigus, which causes the immune system to attack the dog's skin (leading to pustules)
Progressive retinal atrophy (PRA), an adult-onset condition which causes gradual degeneration in the eye cells (i.e. rods & cones)
UveoDermatological Syndrome (UDS)[5]
Sebaceous adenitis, an autoimmune condition which attacks and destroys the dog's sebaceous glands
Canine hip dysplasia
Hypothyroidism
Hyperkalaemia, as a breed, Akitas have abnormally high blood potassium concentrations compared to other breeds.
Heart size, as a breed, Akitas have an unusually small heart for their size. A number of Akitas have died while being operated on under the normal dose of general anaesthetic for a canine of that size, a dose which ultimately proved excessive and fatal to the Akita. For that reason, to avoid anaesthetic-induced death, only the bare minimum dose of general anaesthetic sufficient to produce anaesthesia should be used when an Akita requires general anaesthesia.
[edit]Gastric dilatation volvulus
Akita owners should take special note of the high incidence of GDV (gastric dilatation volvulus) in this breed. Excess gas trapped in the dog's stomach causes "bloat." Twisting of the stomach (volvulus or "torsion") causes or is caused by that excess gas. GDV is an emergency condition requiring immediate veterinary treatment. Akita owners should be alert to the symptoms of GDV and know the location of the nearest emergency veterinary facility. Dogs with any symptoms of GDV (esp. unsuccessful attempts at vomiting) should be regarded as having GDV until proven otherwise by a veterinarian.
Symptoms of GDV include:
Gagging or retching with unsuccessful attempts at vomiting (frothy foam may come up instead)
Distended abdomen (may or may not be noticeable)
Discomfort and pain esp. around the abdomen for no apparent reasonthis may be observed as frequent pacing, an inability to find a comfortable position, whimpering, or wincing when pressure is applied to the abdomen
Weakness
Depression
Breathing difficulty
Hypersalivation and panting
Possible cardiac problems such as arrhythmias
Cyanosis (blue gums or skin) in severe cases from a lack of oxygen
[edit]History

The Akita "Tachibana" (one of the very few purebred Akitas that survived World War II) was used on a Japanese postage stamp.
Japanese history, both verbal and written, describes the ancestors of the Akita Inu, the Matagi dog, as one of the oldest of the native dogs. The Akita Inu of today developed primarily from these dogs in the northernmost region of the island of Honshū in the Akita prefecture, thus providing the breed's name. The Matagi's quarry included elk, antelope, boar, and Asian black bear. This swift, agile, unswervingly tenacious precursor dog tracked large game and held it at bay until the hunters arrived to make the kill.
Recent DNA analysis found that the Akita was among the most ancient dog breeds.[6]
During World War II, the number of Akita dogs greatly diminished because of the lack of food. There were also orders to capture all dogs except German Shepherds in order to use their fur for warm army uniforms.
During the occupation years following the war, the breed began to thrive again through the efforts of Morie Sawataishi and others. For the first time, Akitas were bred for a standardized appearance. Akita fanciers in Japan began gathering and exhibiting the remaining Akitas and producing litters in order to restore the breed to sustainable numbers and to accentuate the original characteristics of the breed muddied by crosses to other breeds. US servicemen fell in love with the Akita and imported many of them into the US upon and after their return.
The Japanese Akita and American Akita began to diverge in type through the middle and later part of the 20th century with the Japanese Akita fanciers focusing on restoring the breed as a work of Japanese art and American Akita fanciers selecting for the larger, heavier-boned dogs that emerged from the post-war times. Both types derive from a common ancestry, but marked differences can be observed between the two. First, while American Akitas are acceptable in all colors, Japanese Akitas are only permitted to be red, fawn, sesame, white, or brindle. Additionally, American Akitas may be pinto and/or have black masks, unlike Japanese Akitas.
Much debate occurs among Akita fanciers of both types whether there are or should be two breeds of Akita. To date, the American Kennel Club and Canadian Kennel Club, guided by their national breed clubs, consider American and Japanese Akitas to be two types of the same breed, allowing free breeding between the two. The FCI and Kennel Clubs in most other nations consider Japanese and American Akitas as separate breeds.

*Akita inu images *





>


mine is an american akita but the dwarf version or bijou lol


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

Darkstitch said:


> Lol I didn't think of asking the breeders, too shy for thatsort of thing anyway
> 
> The new Haachi isn't an Akita Inu? I thought it really looked like one  I've got to say I prefer the Akita Inus though, they've got sort of a calm look on their faces (If that makes sense)
> 
> Thanks that does help , I've been wondering for a while. Then I saw a smallish black Akita earlier today and wasn't sure which sort it was


the new hachi it is an akita inu


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Apparently you get more Whites in the Inu, and black masks are not allowed. 
The Best of Breed Akita Inu at Crufts was a very striking bright brindle. It was very obvious to me what the differences were when I saw the Inu on the live streaming. Completely different head shape, ear set & expression.... not to mention being smaller & lighter boned.

Think they should call the other Akita the American Akita as it was developed in the USA to be the way it looks now, diverging from the true Japanese Inu.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

michaelasi said:


> the new hachi it is an akita inu


But they used a Shiba Inu to represent him as a puppy! lol


----------



## Darkstitch (Feb 17, 2010)

There was a Friends of Akitas stand? Must have missed it, we didn't buy a programme so just sort of wandered round and probably missed a few things


That's a lot of info, thanks  I was wrong then, they both have quite similar faces  Either type, gorgeous dogs. I think the one I saw earlier must have been a dwarf one, wasn't much bigger than my lab cross :biggrin:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

There is quite a difference between the two. 

The first picture is a Japanese Akita Inu

The second picture is an American Akita


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

I spoke to the akita breeders and the akita inu breeders and all 5 that were there told me the same story when i asked!!  

The reason i said that the Hachi in the film is an akita and not a japanese akita is because it was mentioned in a film review on sky the other week!  

Only repeating what info i have researched and been told, sorry if i am wrong but you don't have to be quite so opinionated and rude in telling me so!!! There are nice ways of putting people striaght if you know more than them! (Aimed at 'michaelasi!!!)


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> There is quite a difference between the two.
> 
> The first picture is a Japanese Akita Inu
> 
> The second picture is an American Akita


Thanks for that, some people really make me mad when they 'know it all'!! Glad you put the pictures on to show they *are* quite different! X


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

There is a big difference the japanese is much lighter and is how the breed originally looked the americans are much heavier. I prefer the american type but that japanese bob at crufts :001_wub:


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

Matrix/Logan said:


> I spoke to the akita breeders and the akita inu breeders and all 5 that were there told me the same story when i asked!!
> 
> The reason i said that the Hachi in the film is an akita and not a japanese akita is because it was mentioned in a film review on sky the other week!
> 
> Only repeating what info i have researched and been told, sorry if i am wrong but you don't have to be quite so opinionated and rude in telling me so!!! There are nice ways of putting people striaght if you know more than them! (Aimed at 'michaelasi!!!)


 Lol what you getting at?

I think you misinterpreted , I provided all the info as I am an akita owner and very soon I hope a foster mum of an akita inu


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

The best way to think of it is that Akita Inu is more 'fox-like' and the American Akita is more 'bear-like', if that makes sense


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> But they used a Shiba Inu to represent him as a puppy! lol


did they ? that was naughty LOL these are americans for you


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I always think of them as big shibas and as far as I know in Japan it's just size difference that seperates the breeds it's essentially the same standard for all the japanese breeds


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

Darkstitch said:


> There was a Friends of Akitas stand? Must have missed it, we didn't buy a programme so just sort of wandered round and probably missed a few things
> 
> That's a lot of info, thanks  I was wrong then, they both have quite similar faces  Either type, gorgeous dogs. I think the one I saw earlier must have been a dwarf one, wasn't much bigger than my lab cross :biggrin:


they had 2 stands I think on saturday . 
One of the boys I meet him couple weeks ago , what a run I had with him only 9 months but is huge , completely white but for a black mask


----------



## haffy-lisa (Apr 21, 2010)

Darkstitch said:


> Weirdly until I went to crufts I never actually knew that there are two different types of Akitas, I'd always thought all of them were Japanese
> 
> I was just wondering what are the main differences between them? (Or how can you tell them apart?)


Personally, like any breed over time they have changed unfortunately after WW2 the "Japanese Akita's" which ended up in America were bred to fight rather than hunt therefore after years of breeding them as with everything the americans do they became bigger and a bit more tempermental, the akitas that didn't leave Japan remained hunters. So even "American Akitas" would not exist without "Japanese Akitas" so they are the same breed!!! "Japanese Akitas"

Check out the racism in dogs!! There is no difference but the colour with the right / or good breeder. Real difference in appearance check their history they're probably not pedigree somewhere down the line.

I own a black and white akita care to tell me which one it is??


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

tripod said:


> The best way to think of it is that Akita Inu is more 'fox-like' and the American Akita is more 'bear-like', if that makes sense


thats exactly how i tell the difference too :thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Apparently you get more Whites in the Inu, and black masks are not allowed.
> The Best of Breed Akita Inu at Crufts was a very striking bright brindle. It was very obvious to me what the differences were when I saw the Inu on the live streaming. Completely different head shape, ear set & expression.... not to mention being smaller & lighter boned.


My friends dog

Of the 18 dogs entered at crufts... I knew 8 of them, they all come to our ringcraft


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You're lucky it was such a stunning dog


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> My friends dog
> 
> Of the 18 dogs entered at crufts... I knew 8 of them, they all come to our ringcraft


You know Maureen?


----------



## cat43 (Apr 21, 2010)

to haffy lisa, your black and white akita will be 'american'.
i have 4 akitas myself, having kept the breed for over 20 years .the pictures below show my 3 youngest. as you will notice , my smallest,Brandi,looks very like the hachi in the new version of the film, despite her back pedigree containing the same bloodlines as the others.She would be considered a 'tweenie' by a lot of breeders, in other words between an american and an inu, despite being a full pedigree akita.
( these photos are a few months old )

























ps, using the shiba in the film was funny enough, but the fact that they used adult females for some of the scenes also spoiled it a fair bit, instead of enjoying the film for its story i spend most of it laughing at how unobservant they must think people are.
using a female for shots where the 'dog' is walking away from the camera showing its rear wasnt really that smart lol


----------



## cat43 (Apr 21, 2010)

just wanted to add that there are also distinct differences in appearance between males and females, with the males tending to have the big bear like heads, and the females generally being more feminine looking and slightly smaller


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

hawksport said:


> You know Maureen?


Yeah I do.


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

[URL=http://img714.imageshack.us/my.php?image=100416130328.jpg]

THe male is the tan (left) the female is white , black and tan ( Right)

[URL=http://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?image=100416103612.jpg]

[URL=http://img718.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01370z.jpg]

[URL=http://img685.imageshack.us/my.php?image=100323121633.jpg]

Now in this pic there is Tara she is a japanese akita INU (step sis with my Kia , no blood line in between the 2 of them but they have lived for 4 years together thats why we step sisters

[URL=http://img688.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0690u.jpg]

Tara feeling cold

[URL=http://img696.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0882.jpg]

[URL=http://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0656u.jpg]

Tara the akita inu 
[URL=http://img199.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0679n.jpg]

and now Kia with her turnip , The tan with darker mask is a male and see the diference betwen females and males on face and bone structure ..... He is a cross inu with american akita ....

[URL=http://img532.imageshack.us/my.php?image=100416103324.jpg]

[URL=http://img694.imageshack.us/my.php?image=100416103417.jpg]

[URL=http://img718.imageshack.us/my.php?image=100416103545.jpg]


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I much prefer the look of the Inu.

Your dogs are gorgeous michaelasi, i couldnt cope with such a coat.


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh nonnie If Only I could get tara out from the place she lives , I would send it straight to you . She is very very very inteligent and calm and docile and patience dog . oh god ... Inu they have some more delicate faces bone structure , probably thats why everyone says OHHH to the foxes hehehehe


thank you , Is not that bad with the shedding the hair (of course we tempt to brush them every day even if they are in full blow or not) Kia is in full blow at the mo , but we got one of those furminators and are wonderful . you get rid of 50 % of the undercoat in one go ( also Kia has a bath today so in theory furminator + bath + one more session of furminator and is not to bad) I tell you who lets more hair then the dogs ... The cat's 

so we use the furminator on cats as well now and is getting better .
Brewster had his blow and no problems there . But he snores like a pig now ....hehehe


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

cat43 said:


> ( these photos are a few months old )


Keep the puppy tight on your leg , I might steal him from you .... love all 3 of them they gorgeous , what are there names?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

I love Akitas, and OH has his heart set on them lol, but I've heard they can be same sex agressive??

Does anyone know which 'type' gets on better with other dogs? I prefer the American Akita but its more important that they fit into the family well :thumbup:


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

they can be same sex aggressive ( females usually as they are very dominant breed ) BUT my girl have lived most of her life with a female akita and just once was a major fight ( that was because they were very very bored and hungry and somebody who was passing by throw them a pice of bread and both they got on each others toes and Kia ended up to have 12 stitches ) that was 3 years ago.

But that could happen with any other breed in those circumstances ...
Any how , if you want an akita , because you all ready have a female (kira's breed it is dominant as well , I would recommend , for equal balance a male )
If interested in adopting an akita male , let me know and put you in contact with some people (they run a rescue center dedicated for akitas) some times they have pups .....


----------



## cat43 (Apr 21, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> I love Akitas, and OH has his heart set on them lol, but I've heard they can be same sex agressive??
> 
> Does anyone know which 'type' gets on better with other dogs? I prefer the American Akita but its more important that they fit into the family well :thumbup:


i have no experience with purebred akita inu, but mine have always been fine with other dogs,( early socialisation is very important ) having said that i wont keep 2 males together at home, and my older boy lives at my partners mums. nor will i off lead any of my akitas where theres any possibility of them coming in contact with other dogs, as they are huge dogs , and love to play which can be too rough for smaller breeds, or can encourage a challenge from a more agressive smaller dog , which wouldnt be well appreciated lol)

to michealasi, those are Kimi( 2 year old female )reg name Sato Hana, ( Kimi is currently expecting her first litter any day now)
Yogi, 8 month old male , ( about 4/5 months in those pics)Reg,Wise Surprise
and our beautiful little pretty girl is Brandi ( shes now nearly 6 months, but much younger in the pictures)reg, Queen of Diamonds

edited to say that when we have the boys together they are not agressive, nor do they show any agression to others , but challenges for dominance can get a little boisterous and i wont take the chance of the kids being in the wrong place at the wrong time, an accidental swipe with a paw the size of a dinner plate can do a fair bit of damage


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

See thing is it wont just be Kira when/if we get one. I'm now waiting for the right time to get my 2nd sibe puppy, who will probably be male... So if we really wanted one would it be much better to have 2 females, then the male akita, or would the akita be ok if brought up from a young puppy with an adult male??


----------



## cat43 (Apr 21, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> See thing is it wont just be Kira when/if we get one. I'm now waiting for the right time to get my 2nd sibe puppy, who will probably be male... So if we really wanted one would it be much better to have 2 females, then the male akita, or would the akita be ok if brought up from a young puppy with an adult male??


personally i would go for a female in that scenario,but others may have different advise


----------



## cat43 (Apr 21, 2010)

just wanted to add that demon, our 6 year old , lives happily with a male wire haired terrier, called Tyson, and they now get along, but Tyson did get some rough treatment when they first lived together as he was constantly challenging Demon.he now accepts that as demon is 10 times his size its best to let him play boss lol


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

also to Kira 
if brought up from pups , akitas can live very well with Cats & rabbits. we have on top of the 2 kitas 6 cats as well , with Kia and the cats was easy because she all ready had a pack of 3 cats initially...
with brewster takes time , he cant make it out why the cats are keep cuddling Kia and she is not attacking them. Although I have to say for past couple days brew improved and he just needs time to adjust life out side kennel ( brewster spent 8 months in kennels and before that we do not know how was his life ) any how he is learning , he copy kia in everything now so we r on good path ....


to cat 43 , I thought I saw a bigger puppy head in that lot of pics ...they are gorgeous all of them


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

We dont have any cats or small furries, just reptiles (which are tanked anyway) and other dogs, so I just need to know that one could be reliable with another dog (at least 2, possibly male & female) and children (yu never know lol)

I just dont want to get one and then find out that its attacking the current dogs and has to go.


----------



## cat43 (Apr 21, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> We dont have any cats or small furries, just reptiles (which are tanked anyway) and other dogs, so I just need to know that one could be reliable with another dog (at least 2, possibly male & female) and children (yu never know lol)
> 
> I just dont want to get one and then find out that its attacking the current dogs and has to go.


in your situation i would definately advise a pup rather than an older dog , you will then be responsible for socialising and training the dog from a youngster to avoid any problems.
all my akitas are fantastic around the kids, and would always protect them , your main concern will be properly dominating the dog or bitch, with an akita you have to be pack leader , and the dog must always know its place.
early socialisation is vital, as is extensive and consistent training, then you should end up with a fabulous companion, who would walk to the end of the earth for you.
do not allow rough play , such as biting, and do not allow the pup to chew , mouth , or bite , on anything other than its on toys provided specifically for that purpose.
crate training from a young age is also useful ( as im sure is this case with many breeds), and 'time outs' for undesirable behaviour work wonders, as the akita hates to be left out of anything.
also ensure that when you are looking for a pup, they are coming from well adjusted social parents, and from an environment where they are socialised and indoors, adapting to family life right from the start, also be mindful of the fear period from 8-12 weeks , and try to either bring your puppy home just before 8 weeks , or delay it till the pup is a few weeks older


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

I would think very carefully about bringing an Akita into your pack. I love Akitas and have owned 3 in the past, but the same sex aggression can be a huge problem. Our last Akita, Holly grew up with one of our Husky bitches and for the first 6 months or so they were inseparable. They played together, slept curled up together and complained if they were separated. Then Holly had her first season and everything changed. From that moment on they hated each other and, given the opportunity would have fought to the death. Both bitches were the calmest, most loving dogs imaginable - until they caught sight of each other. We kept them separated for a year or so, but the hatred didn't fade and we eventually had to send Holly back to the breeder after she had broken down a very strong (husky proof) fence to get at the husky bitch. Both dogs ended up with more than 30 stitches each and I also had 20+ stitches for a huge gash in my arm where I separated them. None of the usual tricks recommended to separate fighting dogs had any effect whatever and, if I didn't want at least one dead dog, I had to get in there and separate them physically. 

As I said, Holly was the most wonderful dog and I was devastated having to return her to the breeder, but it was the only responsible thing to do. I would love to have an Akita again, but I would not take the risk of damaging any of my other dogs, so, for me it is a definite no-no.

Mick


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

All the dogs will be spayed/neutered as they will be adults before we think about the Akita. Would spaying/neutering the Akita before its 1st season/6months help? 

Is the agression worse in males or females, or is it about the same?

Also, since American Akitas were brought over and used for fighting, would they be worse that the Akita Inu?


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you'd do better with an Akita Inu personally, they are more dog friendly. I believe the American Akita's were crossed with western fighting breeds making them more inclined to be dog aggressive.

My friends parents have 4 American Akitas, quite recently 2 of the dogs had a fight over food and were laying into each other badly. Fearing that they would kill each other her mum tried to split them up and had a chunk tore out of her leg in the process :frown:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Thats what I thought.

I personally prefer the american type, and I know OH does because they're bigger (he loves huge dogs), but its not about looks, its about what will fit into our pack


----------



## cat43 (Apr 21, 2010)

from my personal experience( and i cant speak for anyone else) there doesnt seem to be any difference agression wise, i wouldnt describe them as particularly agressive to begin with.
the main reason that people have the misconception that akitas are overly agressive is their sheer size, and their dominant natures, in the hands of inexperiences or unknowleable hands yes they can turn out very differently.
whilest akitas have undoubtedly been used for fighting at some point , that does not make them ' a fighting dog'.
they were however used for tracking and hunting, and can have a very high 'prey' drive, hence some akitas not getting along with small animals. however, mine have always been fine with all animals, i used to have one that sat in on the birth of several litters of kittens and used to love the little kittys.
i also know a breeder who keeps hers with her free range chickens without a problem.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Well we already have a VERY high prey drive dog (not only is she high prey drive, but shes a good catch aswell ) lol, so we are used to dogs which need to be kept on the lead if need be, and we have a dog park near us 

Literally the only thing Im worried about is interactions with other dogs, we love the dog park and I'd hate to have to leave the Akita at home while we took the sibes out for the afternoon


----------



## cat43 (Apr 21, 2010)

i still maintain that a properly socialised akita will be no more agressive than any other dog.
HOWEVER akitas are notoriously hard to recall, and i dont walk mine off lead ANYWHERE.
having said that my male , yogi enjoyed several games of football off lead on a recent camping holiday and was fine.
brandi on the other hand is an escapologist and i would trust her off lead at all just yet.
i take both the younger ones to ringcraft weekly and they now literally ignore the other dogs, even the persistent lady pug that kept insisting on jumping on yogis face this week lol.
again a lot of this boils down to being properly placed in the pack, if they are not alpha dog at home they are less likely to challenge for alpha position with other dogs.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Akita Inus get on well with same sex. My booy can be a bit funny around other entire males occasionally, but he loves these guys. There are 8 that come to out ringcraft and they all get on, infact I don't think I've even heard a grumble from them (they don't all live together either). I prefer Akita Inus to Am. Akitas (which I have had) as they are much more predictable than the Am. Akitas, which I find are a bit impulsive.


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

I subscribe in all of cat43 words .
in regards with the 2 akita males fighting for food , I do not want to come across arrogant or judgmental , but there was something more then just food. 
the beta male challenged the alfa male for the pack status. And it started not necessarily with the food but started earlier . As an example the alfa was first to greet , first to be kissed , first to be put the lead for walks first to be given the treats and so on , the Beta dog who seems to want to take the leadership , have been second best and dose not accepts this any more , He dose not want to be pushed away , to be given second the treats to be told off more often and so on Hence the challenge . It is normal in a pack of 'wolfs' thats way it is highly recommended females are far better suited to live with males . 
Females tend to be more dominant and males usually submit to the females . They accept to be told off by a female because her status is procreation in the pack And it is respected that (in this particular breed ) . 

In regards with the females fight. 
Problem is akita females , tend to become quicker more mature then the males . Akita females after there first season , they fully understand they will be capable of procreation and they assume that status the moment the season finishes if she is not spayed . Also the husky female should need to be spayed to keep the balance equal. By getting at the same time 2 females (pups) and raise them up , but not watching very careful of there actions in the very first 12 months ( If you do not know in what you put your self and do not understand the breeds traits , better stay of this breeds)because there will be sparkles . 
Now thinking back of what kira had said , she has a husky female , who she very dominant herself through the nature of her breed I would suggest either get an akita male pup and let kira raise him but stay of a new dominant addition -either female or male- . Better or you just get the husky male and stay of for a number of years clear of an akita .


I will not put same sex , different breeds but very dominant dogs in the same household. Not now , wait until you guys will be on your own and you will not need to share the house with some other dogs . You will have a big problem on your hands and it is not fare for any of the dogs . You said your house mates have 2 rescue dogs (greyhounds or lurchers I forgot) there are all ready 3 dogs in the house , if you get another one will be 4 , a big pack and you wont be able to cope . Plus there are the expenses as well .

i think in both fights were done some mistakes , but the mistakes were not intended and in both cases the dogs had to be separated . Avoid heart breaking moments and think better what you do before you do it.


Also there is no difference in character from akita inu and american akita . Both they as stubborn and very dominant . 
Also it is a misconception or a mistranslation - they were not 'FIGHTING DOGS' they were WARIOR dogs. In japanese culture they are seen as symbol of good health and fortune to have such breed.

Warriors because they were used for BEAR HUNTING , not to attack bears , because an angry bear will kill the most strongest specimens ff akita in one swish .... 

Also there is another thing. The dogs used in 19 century in japan for fights were the MATAGI dogs -which were a cross between akita ,japanese tosa and another breed who was developed for guarding and fighting. However non of that dogs resembled with the akita we know . They were having non of the appearance of the akita . ANd matagi dogs were basically the fighting dogs , this are the dogs for the fights not the akita . 

Today's akita have nothing of matagi dogs , because the akitas have been used in the cross breeding with the japanese tosa for some qualities in fight , but soon drooped because there were other breeds witch will make a better fighter . Akita dogs have been created 300 years ago or just over and they are related with shiba innu dog , who looks just like an Akita inu but only half the size of akita inu dogs . Shiba inu it is an ancient breed over 1000 years if I am not mistaken and it was breed with some bigger sizes dogs just to obtain the bigger frame and a more stronger dog for guarding . Because it is highly intelligent , have a very impressive appearance and very good companionship.

American akita , they are akita's inu but as I had all ready mentioned in to a previews post , american GI's felt in love with them and brought them to USA after the II WW they had them crossed with GSD 's and some other breeds thats way you have there faces more creased and are more taller and diferent color combination. 
But in the essence are as stubborn as the fellow inu's , as inteligent as them as mental ......


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Michaelasi - can I ask where you got the idea that Kira is dominant? She is actually quite submissive, she has been challenged many times by dogs at the park but she just walks away, if another dog runs at her, she will lay down if she doesnt know them already. 

The only time she has been even any different is when she was on her 2nd season, and she had a go at another female sibe (the other one started it 1st lol)

She gets on better with males than females, which is why we are looking at getting a male sibe rather than a female. But if 2 males can't live together (OH will want a male Akita) then I will get another sibe bitch (even tho I have the name picked out for my boy lol)

So do you not think that we would be suitable for an Akita? 

We've delt with food agression (Kira has human food aggro atm, fear based I think, since she got some stuck in he throat and I retrieved it), so if that was to occur it would not be a problem, dogs can be seperated while eating.

We know lots of dogs we can socialise a puppy with, as well as the dog park, which is great for meeting dogs of all ages, sizes, sexes and colours.

We're used to poor recall issues and it's 2nd nature to check the lead twice, tighten collars before walks, and buy only good quality leads/collars/harnesses. We go to the dog park regularly for offlead exercise and walk miles onlead aswell.


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> Michaelasi - can I ask where you got the idea that Kira is dominant? She is actually quite submissive, she has been challenged many times by dogs at the park but she just walks away, if another dog runs at her, she will lay down if she doesnt know them already.
> 
> The only time she has been even any different is when she was on her 2nd season, and she had a go at another female sibe (the other one started it 1st lol)
> 
> ...


 I probably did not express my self very clear and apologize for that
I did not said Kira is a dominant dog -I should say kira's breed it is known to be dominant as much as the akita .
I have not said you r not suitable for an akita , i said stay clear for a while if it is , because you guys all ready have to share the house with 2 other dogs and to bring a potential other dog dominant in the house (even as a pup at this state of age ) might not be suited for you both until you have enough space for a second even a third dog .... Hence the staffy dog , your aunt had or still have and you your self said it will be to much of a stretch ( space or financially -witch ever you want) to get him from her .....


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Ohhhh NO!!!! lol 

Not planning this for any time soon!! lol sorry should have made that clearer lol

Im still in college (9 weeks left :thumbup But when I finish and am in full time work we will be getting our own place, plan to be out by xmas hopefully :thumbup:

Then we will assess our money situ and let the breeders of my next sibe (Forstals) kno that we are ready and that we'd like to be considered for the next litter. 

Once the pup is an adult (at least 1) we will start looking at Akita Inu breeders, meeting them and deciding who we like and who we dont, and get on a waiting list...

So in guessing 3 years, minimum... probably more. Kira at least 4 years old, Kanuk/Keyusha (the names I've chosen) at least 1-2 years

:confused1:


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> Ohhhh NO!!!! lol
> 
> Not planning this for any time soon!! lol sorry should have made that clearer lol
> 
> ...


im keeping my fingers crossed and i hope everything to go as planned , if you do not take me with you when you visit the breeders im not going to talk to you any more .....at least for 5 minutes lol

now updates on kitas , I just started a general house clean and I have unwanted assistants any offers to dog sit my turnip ?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

I will! lol

Im sure you'll be able to point me in the right direction as well :thumbup:


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

good , let me call my personal pilot to fetch you up , in half an hour u should be up to leeds ....


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Yu do know you wont get the dogs back yea?? :lol:


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

Turnip ? hahaha oy turnip boy , apparently you going to get a snow white poompoom as g/f .... 

PS plz bring him back at the end of may as he has his love spuds op


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

POM POM!!!  BLOODY POM POM!!!!

Poor Kira... :lol:

Forgot to say, I met an Akita yesterday, he was sexy lol, any ideas on whether he's Am or Inu?? I didnt think to ask


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

Heis an Inu 

really sexy boy ... speaking of sexy dogs , in the morning I come out with a stupid tune (excess caffeine probably ) Sexy mama kia , Sexy mama kia .... my Oh said is stupid enough to make a clip me singing and kia shaking her back end and post it in you tube , who knows might be the next eurovision hit lol


he is fab and such a big smile on his face


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

gosh I wish I had a place to let my lot of leash for a run ....


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

If your 2 are ok with bitches (shes intact atm, but should be spayed soon) then once we're in our own place your welcome to come down for the weekend  We can take them up the park :thumbup:

Just dont steal my pom pom....

Lol love the song! you so have to get it on youtube lol


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

ME Kia is been done 
Me turnip is going to be done early june (thats way I wanted him back at the end of may) 
.... 

belive me I have enough pompoms 6 cats and 2 kitas ... 

I do like kiras eyes , she is a very good very very good specimen , any male will broke his neck after her


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

michaelasi said:


> I do like kiras eyes , she is a very good very very good specimen , any male will broke his neck after her


Thanks  When I had her judged for racing (she's not KC so needed to be granted permission to race) the judge (who is a crufts championship judge) said she was a fantastic example and she actually thought she was a show dog! :thumbup:

She's always being humped  :lol:


----------



## warmshoes (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm so glad to see this thread pointing out the difference between the two breed! I'm own a Japanese Akita Inu- Hanzo, he's 1.5 years old, he is very stubborn though and only listens to my husband!! I'm probably too soft for him! They could be quite dominant, even though he is well socialised..he still don't get on with certain male dogs. Saying that, we also have a little Shih tzu x Bichon and they got on so well from day 1. I'd love to hear more from other inu owers as I haven't come across any yet and it'll be nice to hear what stimulate them..(i.e toys, games etc) as becos of their docile personality, Hanzo doesn't seem at all bother with anything else but his walk and the odd treats, it'll be nice to see him playing a bit more!!

By the way, I'm not sure if anyone have watched the original 'Hachiko' film? It is in Japanese but you can get English subtitle, it is way better than the 'dogs tale' as it is the original afterall and he fits right in the Japan scenery etc! I'm half Japanese, so it would be a choice between the shibas or the Akita inus for me and since hubby wants a bigger breed, we got Hanzo instead of the shibas..will still want one some day!!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

stunning dog you have


----------



## Darkstitch (Feb 17, 2010)

warmshoes said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm so glad to see this thread pointing out the difference between the two breed! I'm own a Japanese Akita Inu- Hanzo, he's 1.5 years old, he is very stubborn though and only listens to my husband!! I'm probably too soft for him! They could be quite dominant, even though he is well socialised..he still don't get on with certain male dogs. Saying that, we also have a little Shih tzu x Bichon and they got on so well from day 1. I'd love to hear more from other inu owers as I haven't come across any yet and it'll be nice to hear what stimulate them..(i.e toys, games etc) as becos of their docile personality, Hanzo doesn't seem at all bother with anything else but his walk and the odd treats, it'll be nice to see him playing a bit more!!
> 
> By the way, I'm not sure if anyone have watched the original 'Hachiko' film? It is in Japanese but you can get English subtitle, it is way better than the 'dogs tale' as it is the original afterall and he fits right in the Japan scenery etc! I'm half Japanese, so it would be a choice between the shibas or the Akita inus for me and since hubby wants a bigger breed, we got Hanzo instead of the shibas..will still want one some day!!


Awww! He's gorgeous!!!! :001_wub:


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

warmshoes said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm so glad to see this thread pointing out the difference between the two breed! I'm own a Japanese Akita Inu- Hanzo, he's 1.5 years old, he is very stubborn though and only listens to my husband!! I'm probably too soft for him! They could be quite dominant, even though he is well socialised..he still don't get on with certain male dogs. Saying that, we also have a little Shih tzu x Bichon and they got on so well from day 1. I'd love to hear more from other inu owers as I haven't come across any yet and it'll be nice to hear what stimulate them..(i.e toys, games etc) as becos of their docile personality, Hanzo doesn't seem at all bother with anything else but his walk and the odd treats, it'll be nice to see him playing a bit more!!
> 
> By the way, I'm not sure if anyone have watched the original 'Hachiko' film? It is in Japanese but you can get English subtitle, it is way better than the 'dogs tale' as it is the original afterall and he fits right in the Japan scenery etc! I'm half Japanese, so it would be a choice between the shibas or the Akita inus for me and since hubby wants a bigger breed, we got Hanzo instead of the shibas..will still want one some day!!


I've got the original film on DVD, I think both of them are a bit cheesy to be honest lol Our Shiba listens to me more than my OH but I am the bossy one


----------



## warmshoes (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! 

Slightly off topic but still related to the breed...Hanzo has shown some major destructive behaviour since yesterday!! Something completely out of chararcter as it never happen before! He basically opened the fridge, ate what he can managed including the plastic bags! let himself out and get into neighbour's garden, go thru their bins for leftover! Then neighbour brought him back (it's fairly safe as we live in army barracks!) Then he ripped out the curtains, chew various things etc. Then it happend again while we're out working during the day. My husband just booked him for neutering in 2 days time thinking it'll help a bit.

But while at work now, I've researched and seems to find the cause of it is possibly from the rabies vaccine he had a few weeks ago! I've read some of the side effects can happen after a few weeks and includes odd behaviour, agression, separation anxiety etc..which is what he is showing.

Does any Akita or Inus owner have similar experience after having the rabies vaccine?! We need the jab as we'll be moving to Germany in a few months time...now I'm super worried as I can't seem to find a cure/ treatment to this side effect from the vaccine!!:scared:


----------



## haffy-lisa (Apr 21, 2010)

This may be wrong but during ww2 many japanese akitas were set free by their owners thinking they would be safer due to soldiers taking them or by whatever means it happened many japanese akitas ended up in america and were then bred. 

so even though these dogs were in America surely they were still Japanese akitas otherwise german shepards for eg. bred in any other country i.e England are now called English Shephards??? well we all know thats not the case.

although many many years have passed since ww2 if you track back to the oldest recorded American Akita surely in its family history it would have still originated from a Japanese Akita otherwise it wouldn't exist because there was no American Akita before the Japanese Akita...???? Therefore all Akitas are one breed and although by "kennel club standards" or " Breeders Opinion" you may look at my akita and say its American but I say its Japanese and his microchip which was in him when i rescued him isnt in English i wonder if you can guess what language it was!!!??? 

Whatever anyone wants to call him i dont mind he's my baby i dont care what colour he is and that to me seems the only great difference anyone recognises between the two breeds so why does this not apply do all breeds that have different colours within them???


----------



## haffy-lisa (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The american akitas have a different build than the japanese much heavier. Sort of like the cocker spaniels the english and american types look different so they class them as different breeds.


----------



## haffy-lisa (Apr 21, 2010)

This is bo ..........kennel club standard american akita my standard japanese akita....






...


----------

